# Sonic & the Black Knight



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 28, 2009)

New vid for Sonic and the Black Knight.
http://www.youtube.com/v/aXPsaTAvI5c

Discuss the game here, Give your thoughts on the game, and etc.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 1, 2009)

Uhhhh......... *eye twitch, drools*

<big><big>AAAAWWESOME!!</big></big>

/fangasm


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 1, 2009)

.........................this is sooo different.....they are changeing sonic games sooo much
but this game looks sweet......and soooo fun to play........Knuckles and sonic looks soo sweet..........i want to learn the story behind this.........and hopefully its not cheezy...........what console is this on and when is it released ...............I WANT IT..............
.............looks fun..........the song for that trailer was pro
shadow is armour looks kinda funny but the other look kool..especialy knuckles


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 1, 2009)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> what console is this on and when is it released


Well, being the sequel to Sonic and the Secret Rings and that this thread was posted in *Wii and Virtual console*...


----------



## Resonate (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesome.  Can't WAIT for this to come out!!! 

I think Crush 40 is doing the theme song too.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 1, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Awesome.  Can't WAIT for this to come out!!!
> 
> I think Crush 40 is doing the theme song too.


THEY ARE!!


----------



## Resonate (Mar 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they only do Sonic Games?

I feel like they're kind of a "Fake Band" (but awesome), that SEGA just has been keeping around.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing! =3


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

I've never got into the Sonic series before, 
but I think I'll buy and try this one out whenever it comes out.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 1, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crush_40


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 2, 2009)

.... Still looks stupid. And we probably can't stop for a second still.

That's why I hated Secret Rings. >|


----------



## youkieran (Mar 2, 2009)

cool im so getting it and it is for wii yay


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 2, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> .... Still looks stupid. And we probably can't stop for a second still.
> 
> That's why I hated Secret Rings. >|


It's not like Secret Rings. It's more like Unleashed.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's like Secret Rings.

Made of fail. Though Unleash sucks too.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 2, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's _not_ like Secret Rings. It's not on rails like Secret Rings was. You can move around freely like in the Adventure games, Heroes, and Unleashed. It's not even out yet, so don't judge it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would you know? So far, it looks the bloody same just throw in a effing sword and some armor. And Sonic's practically dead to me. Unleashed, Secret Rings, and Sonic the Hedgehog 06 murdered his image.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll probably do to this game what I did with Secret Rings.

1. Wait until it reaches the bargain bin
2. Buy it
3. Play it
4. Regret buying it
5. ??????
6. Throw it in the garbage.
7. Profit.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 2, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't even know anything about it except what you can see in the video. I know everything about the game that is known so far (because I keep up to date with Sonic news), and I know for a fact that it's not like Secret Rings. And did you even play Secret Rings? It wasn't a bad game. And Unleased was great. The Werehog levels were a bit slow, but the daytime stages were just incredible.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I played Secret Rings. It really stunk. Badly. What were they even thinking? Sonic's not going to be cooler in a storybook. And it probably depends on the version of Unleashed. The PS3/360 versions have a lot more content than the Wii's, which is apparently the flight levels and longer, more explorable stages.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 2, 2009)

Ah.

And Sonic's coffin is finally nailed shut.

G'bye Sonic. I'll never forget Adventure 2 Battle.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 2, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Ah.
> 
> And Sonic's coffin is finally nailed shut.
> 
> G'bye Sonic. I'll never forget Adventure 2 Battle.


Hey i still have that game. *pulls it out of game box and blows off the dusts*


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 2, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hated that game with a passion.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 2, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? It was ok.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 2, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too boring for me and I thought the music was "trying hard" rock.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 2, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Mar 2, 2009)

I sadly didn't really like it. In my personal opinion I really think Sega and Sonic Team have no idea what to do with Sonic anymore. I'm more a fan of his old games, and SA2 and SR (Sonic Rush)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 2, 2009)

Yinkie-Chan said:
			
		

> I sadly didn't really like it. In my personal opinion I really think Sega and Sonic Team have no idea what to do with Sonic anymore. I'm more a fan of his old games, and SA2 and SR (Sonic Rush)


Sonic Rush is not old.

But Unleashed was nearly perfect until the Werehog was introduced.


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 2, 2009)

this game looks really cool i  have never really played any sonic games so this might be a first for me but i might have to rent it first


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 2, 2009)

looks purty cool...i think the sword play will be shweet..but i think unless they kind of go back to like the old sonics and stuff they always be missin somethin...and kinda ruinin the sonic we know........and Sonic Adventure 2 and Sa2:B were good games...



my personal fav is sonic adventure for the dreamcast because i played that the most as a kid..i remember playin it im my basement with my cousin


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SilverCyrus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...........great.............now i feel like an idiot


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 2, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Ah.
> 
> And Sonic's coffin is finally nailed shut.
> 
> G'bye Sonic. I'll never forget Adventure 2 Battle.


I lol at people like you.


Why does everyone hate Sonic now? I love the new Sonic. I could never get into Sonic during his Genesis days. Plus I was a Nintendo fanboy back then, too. I didn't get into Sonic until he came to GameCube in SA2:B. I've played all the classic Sonic games on Mega and Gems Collection, but they just aren't as fun as 3D Sonic.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Genesis days were a lot better. I liked practically all the Sonic games up to Shadow the Hedgehog, and that's it. Everything else was practically dead to me because Sonic Team did something really stupid to mess it all up.

Werehog was stupid, why would we want to play as that?
Secret Rings was stupid because someone though standing still was lame and that running into the same fire trap while trying to recover from the last blow was funny.
Sonic the Hedgehog 06 is just... just horrible. They created Silver, that waste of a character thinking "lulz We needz moar hedgehog, but dis tiem, give him psychic powers."


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 3, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hated the story line in Sonic the Hedgehog.

@Tye: Everyone hates Sonic now because they keep adding useless crap that takes away the experience of the game. I'll quote someone I really don't know but makes a point.




			
				CrypticMetaphor said:
			
		

> I quite enjoyed parts of Sonic Unleashed. If the whole game had been just the Sonic action stages I think Sega really would of done something great. Unfortunately there are countless hub-worlds, side characters, and werehog sections that deter from the overall enjoyment of the game. It's not even that the werehog sections are overly terrible, they're just totally pointless and so NOT Sonic.


*Here*, something to make you feel better.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally like all the new characters and concepts that they're adding. It's refreshing. The Genesis games were all the same. Same gameplay, same style, same lack of story, etc.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 3, 2009)

Sonic games aren't good with any other story besides, find all the "Chaos Emeralds". Any other story is lame in my opinion.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Sonic games aren't good with any other story besides, find all the "Chaos Emeralds". Any other story is lame in my opinion.


Why?


----------



## John102 (Mar 3, 2009)

wow, this looks like a pretty cool sonic game, I think I might actually get this one.....


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 3, 2009)

Lets just hope this new game coming out fits with its own storyline.

Although giving sonic a sword seems a bit weird, if they pull it off however i can handle it.

After all, it seems way more passable than the whole sonic the warehog deal..


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Lets just hope this new game coming out fits with its own storyline.
> 
> Although giving sonic a sword seems a bit weird, if they pull it off however i can handle it.
> 
> After all, it seems way more passable than the whole sonic the warehog deal..


Nice sig. ^_^


----------



## Chibz (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd be willing to play it.
I just hope the reviewers won't be ******** again and say "well it's a sonic game, it sucks. Imma go back to wanking it to Master Chief. a-hurr"
I know people who won't buy the game just cause GameInformer gave it a bad rating. >.>


----------



## Chibz (Mar 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least he's not one of those people who say Sonic 3 is the only good one. >.>


----------



## John102 (Mar 3, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to play it.
> I just hope the reviewers won't be ******** again and say "well it's a sonic game, it sucks. Imma go back to wanking it to Master Chief. a-hurr"
> I know people who won't buy the game just cause GameInformer gave it a bad rating. >.>


that is so true, even though most of the time they are right, sometimes the games that get a low rating are better than you think.


----------



## Chibz (Mar 3, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol they needed it to sync up with DBZ better. They needed a Trunks character. XD


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 3, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to play it.
> I just hope the reviewers won't be ******** again and say "well it's a sonic game, it sucks. Imma go back to wanking it to Master Chief. a-hurr"
> I know people who won't buy the game just cause GameInformer gave it a bad rating. >.>


lol @ the masterchief comment haha.

Yeah i personally trust gametrailers for all the games i purchase.
Although i sometimes look for various opinions.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't like the looks of this game, Sonic games recently seem to be too story-driven, which is something I really don't like in platformers. The gameplay doesn't look that great either in my opinion.


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 3, 2009)

When is this game set to release?
I haven't been keeping up with it much.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to play it.
> I just hope the reviewers won't be ******** again and say "well it's a sonic game, it sucks. Imma go back to wanking it to Master Chief. a-hurr"
> I know people who won't buy the game just cause GameInformer gave it a bad rating. >.>


That's why I don't listen to online reviews. Everything is negative towards Sonic games. They don't give him a fair chance. Sonic games are great.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> When is this game set to release?
> I haven't been keeping up with it much.


March 3rd in the US.

EDIT: HOLY CRAP, THAT'S _TODAY!!_ I gotta go to Wal-Mart!!


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woa wdf its today...


!!!!!!!!


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go grab a copy and let me know if its worth it


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I completely forgot!! I hope my mom will take me to Wal-Mart...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were great. Sonic's lost it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

Grr...I have to wait for my mom to get off work so she can take me to Wal-Mart. I've been messing around on the official site, and I collected rings so I can download the wallpaper. If anyone wants it, I uploaded it here: http://rapidshare.com/files/204944100/wallpaper04.zip.html

No widescreen FTL. =P


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Opinion. I love the new Sonic games.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 3, 2009)

I heard about this awhile back, I'm buying it. Looks like a promising game.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 3, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to play it.
> I just hope the reviewers won't be ******** again and say "well it's a sonic game, it sucks. Imma go back to wanking it to Master Chief. a-hurr"
> I know people who won't buy the game just cause GameInformer gave it a bad rating. >.>


GameInformer lost its credibility after giving Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door a 6/10.


----------



## child911 (Mar 3, 2009)

when are they going to stop making sonic games? They keep on making TERRIBLE games for him! Yet they believe they can still bring him back!

Face it SEGA, Sonic's DEAD.


----------



## Chibz (Mar 3, 2009)

child911 said:
			
		

> when are they going to stop making sonic games? They keep on making TERRIBLE games for him! Yet they believe they can still bring him back!
> 
> Face it SEGA, Sonic's DEAD.


One day Nintendo will give the fanboys everything they wanted.
That's how they made Megaman 9, you know.
They'll make a Sonic game that way, too. XD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 3, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> child911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Something like Unleashed, with a story, no Werehog and open world, and no stupid flight levels, just straight levels like SA2:B?


----------



## Grawr (Mar 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo and Sega have you under some terrible spell.

You can break free, Tyeforce. You just have to believe. There's a whole world out there, full of wonderful video games, that will bring pure delight to your soul. 

Explore. Break free from the spell.


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 3, 2009)

Sega, just give it up. Sonic is no longer cool.

And neither is Nintendo, at that.


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grr...I have to wait for my mom to get off work so she can take me to Wal-Mart. I've been messing around on the official site, and I collected rings so I can download the wallpaper. If anyone wants it, I uploaded it here: http://rapidshare.com/files/204944100/wallpaper04.zip.html
> 
> No widescreen FTL. =P


Thanks for the upload


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called fanboyism.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then it's too late. You're now like the Twilitards.


----------



## TigerCrossing (Mar 3, 2009)

I might get this game..... or maybe i will just listen to some Sonic hater's review on it..


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 3, 2009)

No Thanks.
I hate Sonic games these days, they just suck.
GIMME SONIC THE HEDGEHOG + KNUCKLES PL0X.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Nintendo and Sonic games for a reason. They're fun, colorful, interesting, and full of character. Nintendo has something others don't. They have mascots. Mario, ]have[/i] played other games, just for the record. Although I'm strickly a Nintendo gamer, I'll play a Sony of Microsoft game if a friend wants me to try it out. And guess what? I never end up liking them. They just don't have what I look for in a game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem. ^_^

Back on the subject of Sonic and the Black Knight... I just got finished playing it for a few hours. I can say one thing; Sonic + a sword = WIN! I can see that some people might not like the idea, but I personally love it. It's really fun. And the music is GREAT! OH! Speaking of music, Knuckles and Shadow's themes from SA2 are used!! I almost had a heart attack when I heard _Throw It All Away_ start to play when Shadow (Lancelot) appeared. I couldn't recognize the theme used for Blaze, so I assume it's new. Apparently Silver and Jet are knights, too, but I haven't encountered them yet. I wonder if they'll use their past themes or have new ones... Anyway, I'm glad that some SA2 music got in. ^_^


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all is going well then?

Tye u gotta keep me updated


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I like Nintendo and Sonic games for a reason. They're fun, colorful, interesting, and full of character. *Nintendo has something others don't. They have mascots.* Mario, ]Soo, What does that make Master Chief, Marcus Phoenix, Sackboy and Solid Snake? A sack of potatoes?


----------



## MygL (Mar 3, 2009)

Isn


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 3, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Isn


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, but I can't play and be online. I'm using the Internet Channel because I'm grounded from my MacBook. <_<


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 3, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiley (Mar 3, 2009)

i hate the new ones they have nothing to do with the real stories
and u can only play as the same person 
the games i thought were the best were Sonic DX adventure directors cut
Sonic adventure 2 battle
and sonic heros
i liked shadow the hedhog but i got through it very fast but it wasnt the greatest 
i also think the sonic riders suck


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 3, 2009)

Wait, the themes from SA2 are in this game?

*Thinks about getting game*.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> i hate the new ones they have nothing to do with the real stories
> and u can only play as the same person
> the games i thought were the best were Sonic DX adventure directors cut
> Sonic adventure 2 battle
> ...


I do miss the Adventure games. Those and Heroes are still my favorites. I really wish they'd bring back multiple character storylines again. Still...Unleased hasn't bad. They were trying to add balance with the Werehog, but they could've done the same by just bringing back other playable characters, and even better. But the daytime stages were A BLAST! Fastest Sonic has ever been in gameplay.


----------



## Kiley (Mar 3, 2009)

watch these
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn9ythc2XqM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzHoosabNb4


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

Okay, I'm gonna play City Folk before Nook closes and American Idol, and then I'll play SatBK some more and post what's new.


----------



## MygL (Mar 3, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> i hate the new ones they have nothing to do with the real stories
> and u can only play as the same person
> the games i thought were the best were Sonic DX adventure directors cut
> Sonic adventure 2 battle
> ...


Yup so true, my favorite Sonic game is Adventure 2 battle

Chaos FTW!!!

And we really need another Sonic > Chao game but with WiFi


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 3, 2009)

I liked Sonic Adventure (Sega Saturn) Better then the XD Version.


----------



## Kiley (Mar 3, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> kiley-of-leafvill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes that would be awesome with all of the orignal characters like
sonic
tails
knuckles
shadow
espio
vector
amy
charmy
cream
rouge
omega
big 
gamma
eggman
and metal sonic <3


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never said that you failed for not liking Microsoft and Sony games. Hell, I hate some of them too. I'm also picky with the games I play. I'm not trying to change your opinion here because I believe that everyone is entitled to one. What I'm trying to say is that, try to be in a Sonic-hater's shoes. Think of the reason why we hate the new Sonic games. Yes, I've been in your shoes before Tye. I tried to see the positive side of the new Sonic games and I just can't see it anymore.

Maybe *this* will open your eyes.


----------



## MygL (Mar 3, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Added.

Lol yeah the only reason I stole Sonic adventure 2 from my cousin were the Chaos, but I didn


----------



## Caleb (Mar 3, 2009)

well considering sega has upset me one to many times, i could care less.looks like another of sega's "imrovements" to the game.if you took away sonics sword then i would be interested.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 3, 2009)

I personally don't pay much heed to them but IGN just gave this game a bad review score.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 3, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> I personally don't pay much heed to them but IGN just gave this game a bad review score.


What if I said that Nintendo Power gave this game an 8/10?


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 3, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just saying what one source said. If anybody does read IGN then I just saved them time of looking up the review.  ^_^  I'm not very fond of Nintendo Power either.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 3, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good. Neither am I.
I think they overrate the games that they review.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 3, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that's my reason


----------



## Kiley (Mar 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I liked Sonic Adventure (Sega Saturn) Better then the XD Version.


y i like dx better


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I liked Sonic Adventure (Sega Saturn) Better then the XD Version.


You mean Dreamcast, not Saturn.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I try to put myself in their shoes, but, honestly, I can't do it. I can't understand why they won't even give Sonic a chance anymore. I doubt they've even PLAYED the games. You can't say you hate something until you actually PLAY it.

And I don't listen to reviews. I hate IGN. You know what they say, all toasters toast toast you can't spell ignorant without IGN.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

Okay, update time! So I've been playing some more... I got to what I thought was the final battle, and beat it. The credits rolled, yadda yadda yadda. Happy ending. Sad ending for me. I thought they pulled another Sonic Riders: Zero Gravity (I swear, that has got to be the shortest game I've ever played), but I was wrong. After the credits where over, I went back to the adventure map, and there was a new stage. And then...man, _that_ was unexpected. A very good plot twist!! I won't give any spoilers...but I'll tell you that you wouldn't have seen it coming. And now I can play as Lancelot (Shadow), Gawain (Knuckles), and Percival (Blaze). I'm still waiting for Galahad (Silver) and Lamorak (Jet) to show up... Anyway, it's back to playing for me!


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 3, 2009)

huh thats right it comes out tomorrow personally i pay no attention to reviews i glace at um yes but i make my own judgment. And id have to agree with tye, i think it looks like i rather good game..


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> huh thats right it comes out tomorrow personally i pay no attention to reviews i glace at um yes but i make my own judgment. And id have to agree with tye, i think it looks like i rather good game..


Actually, it came out today. I've been playing it.


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 3, 2009)

huh dint no that still think it looks good thought


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Okay, update time! So I've been playing some more... I got to what I thought was the final battle, and beat it. The credits rolled, yadda yadda yadda. Happy ending. Sad ending for me. I thought they pulled another Sonic Riders: Zero Gravity (I swear, that has got to be the shortest game I've ever played), but I was wrong. After the credits where over, I went back to the adventure map, and there was a new stage. And then...man, _that_ was unexpected. A very good plot twist!! I won't give any spoilers...but I'll tell you that you wouldn't have seen it coming. And now I can play as Lancelot (Shadow), Gawain (Knuckles), and Percival (Blaze). I'm still waiting for Galahad (Silver) and Lamorak (Jet) to show up... Anyway, it's back to playing for me!


Also...dang. I just found out that Galahad and Lamorak are only in multiplayer mode. =( Oh, well.


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet sounds like one that takes time my favorite type of game not short ones plus if you get to be shadow bonus.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Mar 3, 2009)

Meh...

Doesn't look THAT great...

I mean, they couldn't make a shadow game fun by giving him guns, why would sonic be more fun with swords?

Just seems like a gimmick


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

Okay, I'm going back to the game now. Glad I don't have a bedtime anymore.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Okay, update time! So I've been playing some more... I got to what I thought was the final battle, and beat it. The credits rolled, yadda yadda yadda. Happy ending. Sad ending for me. I thought they pulled another Sonic Riders: Zero Gravity (I swear, that has got to be the shortest game I've ever played), but I was wrong. After the credits where over, I went back to the adventure map, and there was a new stage. And then...man, _that_ was unexpected. A very good plot twist!! I won't give any spoilers...but I'll tell you that you wouldn't have seen it coming. And now I can play as Lancelot (Shadow), Gawain (Knuckles), and Percival (Blaze). I'm still waiting for Galahad (Silver) and Lamorak (Jet) to show up... Anyway, it's back to playing for me!


DUDE! A whole new stage! I'm buying!

No. No! NO! _NO!_ _*NO!*_ _*NO!*_ <big><big>_*NO!*_</big></big><big>*<big><big><big><big><big>
NOBODY BUY THIS GAME. NOBODY!</big></big></big></big></big>*</big>


----------



## Horus (Mar 3, 2009)

ewww :\

no chao + swords = wtf sega?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little much? What's you reason, anyway? You haven't even played it yet, so you can't judge it.


----------



## MygL (Mar 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh NOEZZ HE


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I didn't really think I needed a reason. But if you insist...

3.9 / 10
59.50%
One review; poor.

On top of that, tons of reviewing sites haven't even _bothered_ to review it yet.

Sonic sucks, okay? Straight up. Would you rather be chainsawing a Locust in half, or dicking around with a blue hedgehog?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 4, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reviewers are all bias against Sonic. There's nothing wrong with Sonic games. Have you even _played_ them? SatBK is a great game.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, they're all biased! That explains it all! They all have a huge conspiracy against Sonic games, I get it! Nintendo Power aren't the biased ones, the third party reviewers are! Ah hah! Everything makes sense now. </sarcasm>

Any Sonic game made recently is _not_ a great game.

Gears of War? Great game.
Portal? Great game.
Street Fighter IV? Great game.
Halo 3? Great game.
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare? Great game.
Team Fortress 2? Great game.

Sonic and the Black Knight... yeah.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 4, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU HAVEN'T PLAYED IT. I find it to be a very fun and entertaining game with a great story and great gameplay. There's nothing wrong with it. People just won't give Sonic a chance anymore.

And it's funny you didn't mention any Nintendo games. Brawl? Twilight Princess? Super Mario Galaxy? Great games.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'll spare myself.

Listen, kid. You're using a Mii for an avatar. You were talking about not having a bedtime any more. Your signature says 'Nintendonic'.

Of _course_ you will play Sonic and defend him.

By the way, notice how none of those games you mention have the word 'Sonic' in them.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 4, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, I like Nintendo. What's wrong with that? I've played Sony and Microsoft games, and I just don't like them. They're not my tastes. And Sonic has many great games, too. Adventure 1 & 2, Heroes, Battle, Rush, Unleashed... All good games.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 4, 2009)

Really? *Another* flame war? XD


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic Heroes- 6.2 'Fair'
Sonic Heroes- 3 / 5 stars 'Fair'
Sonic Battle- 3 / 5 stars 'Fair'

Funny... I don't remember _any_ of these games getting a game of the year award by anyone!

Gears of War? Yeah, I think it got that little award a few times. Call of Duty: Modern Warfare? Yeah, once or twice.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 4, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Really? *Another* flame war? XD


Not a flame war- an argument.


----------



## MygL (Mar 4, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Really? *Another* flame war? XD


Lol it


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 4, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, I see. XP


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 4, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said, you can't trust reviews. Go play the game yourself. I'm done "arguing" now.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you can, especially when it's your own review. 

The sooner we all accept Sonic and Ninty is dead is the minute we move on with our lives.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 4, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Yeah you can, especially when it's your own review.
> 
> The sooner we all accept Sonic and Ninty is dead is the minute we move on with our lives.


Ninty's dead? Did not know that...
I know Pokemon's been milked to death though..


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 4, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't you noticed their games are getting easier and easier?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 4, 2009)

IGN said:
			
		

> *Closing Comments*
> Sonic & the Black Knight is a disappointing mess of presentational highs and design lows. The game will wow with its crisp cinemas, slick interface, online functionality and pretty in-game graphics, but when you sit down to play it, you will quickly discover a slow, clunky, boring affair ruined by stupid design choices. The intense speed, loop-de- loops, and pinball jumps that Sonic is known for have been altogether removed for insultingly bad swordplay tied to ******** Wii waggle that will leave your arm sore and your heart broken. There isn't a level in Black Knight that is even one tenth as compelling as a single daylight mission in Sonic Unleashed.
> 
> This is a Sonic game that craps all over everything that has ever made the series interesting and then adds pointless waggle. More importantly, the end experience is altogether lackluster, not just for those who want a return to the form for the series, but for those who value fun, well-made games as a whole.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 4, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> IGN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 T_T


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 4, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edit button be thou friend.

And I don't see your stance here. Are you saying Sonic's dead or what?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 4, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just posted to so people who don't want to go read the IGN review can read the summarized version of it.

And i still like this game no matter what the reviews say.


----------



## Horus (Mar 4, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the sad truth, after KH 358/2 days i might be done with Nintendo. Xbox 360/Ps3 ftw

Nintendo needs a first person shooter. or a game for 10+  T_T


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 4, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or to realize that making games easier is losing them customers and that there's something called difficulty levels (I'm looking at you LoZ)


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay, back to POSITIVE talk about the game... SatBK's multiplayer mode uses music from Sonic Adventure, Sonic Adventure 2, and Sonic Heroes. And if you equip a special item (Medal of Percival, I think), the background music changes to Vela-Nova from Sonic Rush! The same is true for Medal of Lancelot, it changes the background music to All Hail Shadow. I'm not sure about Gawain's, but it's probably Unknown from M.E. And the end boss music is just awesome. Speaking about the final boss...well, I'm not giving any spoilers. But it's awesome. And there's no Super Sonic or Darkspine Sonic...but there's something similar. And I _still_ haven't unlocked Jet and Silver...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 5, 2009)

This thread causes my wii-net to crash, this games gameplay looks too much like secret rings.
If it's controlled like secret rings I don't want it.
If it's controlled like Sonic Unleashed then I want it.


----------



## MitchHanson (Mar 5, 2009)

It did get a 3.9 on IGN, but I'm gonna get through my super secret discount site =D


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This thread causes my wii-net to crash, this games gameplay looks too much like secret rings.
> If it's controlled like secret rings I don't want it.
> If it's controlled like Sonic Unleashed then I want it.


It's kinda a mix of both, actually. It's still a little bit on rails, but it doesn't play like SatSR at all.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have to tilt the wiimote to move? And can you use Gamecube controller?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO! No Wii Remote tilting this time! It plays like Twilight Princess, actually. You move with the Nunchuk, and you swing your sword by swinging the Wii Remote. You jump with A, shield with Z, and use Soul Surge with B. And no, no GameCube controller.


----------



## Horus (Mar 5, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was talking about more mature games (has blood <3)

every game is so happy looking, like something 4Kids made  :X


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 5, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, games have to have blood and gore in then in order to be good? Pfft. Super Mario Galaxy is a great game and it's rated E. Rating doesn't matter. "Mature" games (more often than not they're actually _immature_) are no better than games for all ages.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF you actually read the whole convo, he was talking about Ninty making more mature games, preferably with blood in it. SMG was okay, but it was too easy. As for Mature games usually being immature, does that mean Call of Duty is immature? Hmm? Assassin's Creed?


----------



## Demolator40 (Mar 5, 2009)

I wish nintendo would make games that anyone could play, but weren't all kiddish like boom blox. I wish they'd make something like super mario galaxy or star fox 64(It was a good game) or even SA2B again.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 5, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> I wish nintendo would make games that anyone could play, but weren't all kiddish like boom blox. I wish they'd make something like super mario galaxy or star fox 64(It was a good game) or even SA2B again.


But SA2:B lies in SEGA's department, so they'd have to do something about it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 5, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last time I checked, "mature" people don't go around swearing and blowing up people. The word "mature" has been misused by ratings. They should a word more fitting, like "explicit".


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay, BACK ON TOPIC. I just found out that there's a hidden soundtrack in the game. It's a Bentley Jones remix of Seven Rings in Hand!! But to unlock it, you need to collect all seven World Rings... Oh, and there's a Crush 40 version of With Me (the final boss theme) on the official soundtrack, Face to Faith!! Too bad it's not out yet...


----------



## MygL (Mar 5, 2009)

Sonic and the Black knight HAS WIFI!?!?!? :O

And what you do in WiFi there?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 5, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Sonic and the Black knight HAS WIFI!?!?!? :O
> 
> And what you do in WiFi there?


Not much... You just compete in rankings. You don't play other people, your records are just sent over Wi-Fi, much like Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games and the Mario Kart  Wii tournaments.


Back on the subject of music, I finally got the Medal of Gawain, which, as I predicted, changes the background music to SA2's Unknown from M.E.


Oh, and for anyone who wants to see Sonic's super transformation in the game, I'll post it in a spoiler.

WARNING: Obvious Spoilers!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><big><big><big>EXCALIBUR SONIC!!</big></big></big>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Sm1yFMQ1gAU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Sm1yFMQ1gAU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm1yFMQ1gAU</div>


----------



## Horus (Mar 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its more mature than throwing bananas and turtle shells, btw that's the wifi your talking about not the game itself.

sorry but i enjoy shooting people instead of playing a plumber or a blue hedgehog that makes violence look like a joke.

<3 Tom for sticking up for me <33333333333333333


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to admit, that transformation sequence was pretty cool.


----------



## Horus (Mar 5, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets see how fast he is now lolololololol


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 5, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As fast as the wind! (Get it? Knight of the Wind? =P)


----------



## Horus (Mar 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahaha

<big><big><big><big><big>*NO*</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 6, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you NOing about? You seem to love to troll.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 6, 2009)

YAY!! I finally unlocked Sir Galahad (Silver)!! Now I only need Sir Lamorak (Jet) and King Arthur/Black Knight.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 7, 2009)

I unlocked Lamorak and King Arthur...yay... Am I the only person with the game here? -_-


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I unlocked Lamorak and King Arthur...yay... Am I the only person with the game here? -_-


Unfortunately yes  T_T 

But not for long


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 7, 2009)

So tyeforce are you like done with the game?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I unlocked Lamorak and King Arthur...yay... Am I the only person with the game here? -_-


Probably, because most of us found out how bad it is thanks to reviews, videos, and you telling us.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.
Based on Tye's video, I have concluded that Sega will do *anything* to make a Sonic game interesting.

EDIT: Jesus. I looked at the final boss fight of Sonic and the Black Knight. It's the most boring thing I have ever seen. It's just rinse and repeat. Tabuu has more moves that that woman. That's right. _Woman_. The final boss is a *woman*.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> So tyeforce are you like done with the game?


Ha, noooooooooooo. There are a TON of collectibles and other missions that I haven't even _begun_ to complete. The only thing I've finished is the main story.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> That's right. _Woman_. The final boss is a *woman*.


And what's wrong with that? <small><small>Sexist</small></small>.


----------



## Horus (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry i do that to horrible puns

and i love flame  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he's just stating a fact?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, just wow... People these days... (I wish coffee was here, lol)


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 8, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> That's right. _Woman_. The final boss is a *woman*.


That would be hilarious if it was a car racing battle.

EASIEST. BOSS. EVER.

</sexist>


----------

